# Windows XP PRO AND 4GB RAM



## corleone60 (Nov 18, 2006)

I am going install matched pairs of DIMMs (1 GB DIMMs, 4GB in total; dual memory channel) on my Asus P5B Deluxe (Intel P965/ ICH8R). I have to run Windows XP Pro 32-bit. How does XP Pro deal with 4GB RAM? Will XP Pro 32-bit make use of the full 4GB in dual channel mode? What is the effect on Virtual Memory and Pagefiles?

Thanks!


----------



## telegramsam (Jul 7, 2006)

32 bit will use upward of 3GB of RAM. 64 bit will use all of it. 

It won't hurt anything to have all 4 GB in there.

The effect on VM/page file is obviously using less of it, but let Windows manage that. There isn't much you can do that needs more than 2GB of RAM anyway.


----------



## knightfallz (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey Corleone, so what did you do? did you put in a total of 4gb?


----------

